# How many hammers do you carry at one time?



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

While building a screen porch I found it necessary to carry a framing hammer (waffle face) and a smooth face hammer. 

Curious to know who else carry's both hammers?


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I carry five in my truck. Some for heavy demo, trim , or framing. They are all wooden handled, so there is a chance of one breaking if not used right. I only carry on me, unless I am working with dumda**, then two. One for using on the work the other for throwing at the offending member of the crew.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I "carry" one, but have several in the trailer. I have everything from tiny, little tack hammers to heavy dead-blows, black & white rubber mallets to sledges in the trailer. :thumbup:


----------



## ECSOWNER (Jul 25, 2011)

I have the TIBone I carry mostly swapped to a smooth face, a Hickory stiletto milled face for framing in the truck, a 20 oz Estwing for demo in the box, and 2lb persuader also in the box. I normally just have the TIBone and Malco's in my hammer loops.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I typically have just one on me. But have 10 or so in the van or trailer


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Carry just one on my belt an estwing . Never use waffle face doing frameing for anything . They will pick it up and then use to fix crown molding or on sheetrock . Just my thing that guys use to do and i fixed that with no waffle hit . Everone of my boxes has a hammer nothin special just not wood handle . Sledge hammer in the truck .


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I once worked on a form job, where we all carried 2 lb sledge hammers. That type of system needed a sledge to beat out the pins.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Gary H said:


> I once worked on a form job, where we all carried 2 lb sledge hammers. That type of system needed a sledge to beat out the pins.


Thats really a mans hammer you must of had nice arm strength .:bangin:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

My right arm and shoulder are larger the my left. Also my right hip, where I carried it is lower then my left hip.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Gary H said:


> My right arm and shoulder are larger the my left. Also my right hip, where I carried it is lower then my left hip.


:laughing:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

By pins I mean she bolts. Its a 4 to 6 foot long taperd rod. Man size nuts on either end. After the crete was poured, you spun the nut off and banged away. Sometimes there maybe 8 to 10 rows in a big form. The first one is easy. The next ones you climbed the sides while hanging on with one hand and swinging the sledge with the other.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I carry three.... one for each hand.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Willie T said:


> I carry three.... one for each hand.


I knew you were a tripod.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I keep one in my belt. 20oz Estwing. 

Always have a couple spares in the truck but other than a sledge and a dead blow nothing fancy.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I carry a 16oz. Estwing I have had for years. It also works for a push stick on the table saw. In my truck I have a garage sale 20-something Estwing with smooshed waffle face and a Stanley Framer I bought when I couldn't find the Estwing. Add in a sledge and an ax and that's it.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Gary H said:


> My right arm and shoulder are larger the my left. Also my right hip, where I carried it is lower then my left hip.


So now, due to your work you are deformed? :whistling

I'd be going for the "permanent disabilty" income.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I carry these in my tool bags...


16 oz Vaughgan trim hammer

21 oz vaughan waffle frammer

22 oz stanely compo cast dead blow

Craftsman hard/soft rubber hammer

Small tack hammer

Bostich 20 oz hammer - got it for free... It garbage but i use it for dirty work..


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

STOP!


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

You know, 
Funny I found this thread,.......
I bought 2 hammers yesterday at a flea market......ahhhh .....well,

I get them home to try them out.......
and wouldnt you know it........their left handed!!!!!!!!!!!!!.... :blink: 


I'm loosing my sync with these things........ Just doesn't feel write.....:blink:


B,


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Whats the problem with left handed tools? All my screw drivers and allen keys are left handed... You get use to them... :laughing:


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

katoman said:


> I've always got half a dozen hammers in the truck. But I only carry one in my pouch.
> 
> I also carry all the others in the trailer - sledge, small sledge, brick, drywall, roofing, etc.
> 
> ...


You may be forgetting your rotor wree hammer.


----------



## onthelevel (Apr 6, 2011)

At least 3 at all times.

1) 16 oz. Dalluge titanium waffle face wood handle (my baby)
2) 18 oz Stanley 100% steel unbreakable (the elbow breaker). I try 
to avoid using this sucker. More for prying and such. 
3) 12 oz. craftsman steel w/ wood handle. It's over 20 years old.
It still looks brand new. I use this frequently.

Note: I really like the Titanium hammers because of the reduced vibrations. I know it's killed my wrist before hitting something solid with a 100% steel hammer. 
I highly suggest to anyone titanium w/ *wood handle*. Titanium dampens the blow and so does the wooden handle. I'd rather break a freaking handle than my elbow.


----------

